# New look for my Oak Bedroom set



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you willing to spend at least a week working on this project?
Will to give up any value this antique furniture may have?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to respond. How can I find out the value of this bedroom set? The time involved is not important, but you're right I may not want to ruin the value if there is any value of substance.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is nice oak, see if you can find its value. I hate to see hardwood painted over for fashion. I would rather see you sell it and use the money to get something closer to what you want than ruin it with a white wash finish. Especially since you say it is in great shape and has, I am guessing 40s postwar lines?

Take some photos and see if an antique furniture dealer near you will talk to you honestly about it. I have worked with consignment furniture dealers that were reputable although many are snakes. 

On the other hand, it is yours and paid for and probably better built than lots that might be in your budget to replace it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2012)

*oak bedroom set*

I hear you. These are the same things I'm struggling with. I guess I just need to give it more thought. Nice chatting with you and thanks for your time.:thumbup:


----------

